# Annals of Internal Medicine Report (US)



## Martin_tu (15/2/17)

"And in some cases LOWER than other NRT products" refers..

"The differences between vapers and smokers were dramatic, ranging from 57 percent reductions in three volatile organic compounds (ethylene oxide, acrylonitrile, and vinyl chloride) to 97 percent reductions in acrylonitrile (another VOC) and in a tobacco-specific nitrosamine, a potent carcinogen. The levels for vapers were at least as low as those for NRT users and in some cases lower, which is striking because NRT * is widely accepted as a safe alternative to cigarettes." 

*NRT - Nicotine Replacement Therapy; (Patches, Gum, Lozenges etc.)

http://reason.com/archives/2017/02/15/study-confirms-health-advantages-of-vapi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (15/2/17)

Thanks for sharing this @Martin_tu 

Good to know

Some observations from my own experience so far:

Since I stopped smoking and switched to vaping, 

my chest is not tight when I take a deep inhale
I don't have a slight wheeze
my heart rate while exercising is about 10 beats per minute less 
and I have FAR less headaches 
Major win


----------



## Martin_tu (15/2/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks for sharing this @Martin_tu
> 
> My chest is not tight when I take a deep inhale; I don't have a slight wheeze; my heart rate while exercising is about 10 beats per minute less; and I have FAR less headaches. Major win




Indeed, I smoked for 50 years myself from the age of 14, (when it was still cool). Switched over to vaping completely in six days last June. What really bakes my noodle though is that one is apparently not allowed to make any smoking cessation claims if you're in 'the industry', despite overwhelming international evidence to back up that claim. Go figure.

M_tu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Effjh (15/2/17)

@Martin_tu Thanks for linking to the article. I'd encourage everyone to share these articles via social media to spread the word out there, it might convince someone to quit smoking and that's a life saved in my book. 

The media is full of anti vaping articles being spread around, we need to make sure the facts get spread just as fast and wide so that Bullshit24 and Huisgenoot/You/Turds don't keep killing people with ignorance through their pathetic excuses for journalists and sensationalist articles.


----------



## Martin_tu (15/2/17)

Effjh said:


> @Martin_tu and that's a life saved in my book.



Nice thought, but I thought we on the Vaping lobby were aiming for a Billion lives this century....... (LOL)

M_tu


----------



## Effjh (15/2/17)

Martin_tu said:


> Nice thought, but I thought we on the Vaping lobby were aiming for a Billion lives this century....... (LOL)
> 
> M_tu



Hah! Don't get me started on that..They'd get a lot further in that aim if they would release the documentary to the public already. Something that profound should be all over Netflix. Youtube and national TV channels, not be behind a paywall at select theaters only..otherwise what is the point.


----------



## Martin_tu (15/2/17)

Effjh said:


> Hah! Don't get me started on that....Something that profound should be all over Netflix. Youtube and national TV channels, not be behind a paywall at select theaters only..otherwise what is the point.



Personally, I think point is to try and raise the funding to do a follow up, this year or next. Thing is though, with a name like Aaron Beibert, I could easily think of a few hundred million other reasons, folding ones.....

https://www.wikiwand.com/en/A_Billion_Lives


----------

